# good lense for shooting wedding camera (canon 60D)



## Erra87

hi, im a new in a canon camera user....and i would like to take wedding picture for my business for the future... anyone have any idea which the best lenses for the canon..which have a good resolution, speed, and good for the image we take...

anyone pls give me an advise...
thank you..


----------



## belial

16-35 f/2.8L, 24-70f2.8L, 70-200 f/2.8L (IS). That trinity should get you about any shots you'd need for a wedding. You could also go with off brand equivalents or go for a prime lens selection. You basically want as large an aperture as you can get while maintaining wide angle through tele focal lengths.


----------



## Erra87

thanks belial....if u dnt mind can u explain me how this 3 lenses working i mean which situation the best for each lenses...im so appreciated...


----------



## gsgary

If you are going to be shooting weddings you should know the answers to your questions


----------



## Erra87

ya i should but unfortunately im not familiar with this lenses, coz in my country 2 of this lenses is not available and we should order from US... also most of my friends here they not use this lenses...i also new in a photography world and i need a lot study...i hope anybody can give me advise...


----------



## TheBiles

It shouldn't matter if you're familiar with the specific lenses. If you're shooting a wedding for money, you should know how to use various focal lengths and what effect a lens' max aperture has. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Erra87

yes i know i should know how to use that why i need some explanation from you or person who expert about it coz every people they has their own way to use....beside i also searching about lenses in internet...and for your information im not yet start to shoot for weddings now...i still learn a lot technics in internet and with other people who expert about that...after that i will start


----------



## Mach0

Erra87 said:
			
		

> yes i know i should know how to use that why i need some explanation from you or person who expert about it coz every people they has their own way to use....beside i also searching about lenses in internet...and for your information im not yet start to shoot for weddings now...i still learn a lot technics in internet and with other people who expert about that...after that i will start



Once you do, you will know what you need for the desired effects. There are multiple lenses you can have. It's just a focal range that should be covered. Then it will boil down to primes vs zooms. All in due time. You will see what is needed and what you will want or like. Good luck.


----------



## Erra87

thnks macho..


----------



## Dao

I am not a pro and never shot a wedding before but in my opinion, lens purchase should based on what end result you like have (such as your style) and the condition where photograph is being taken.  I think the most important gears you need to get right now is knowledge and experience.  And the other gears such as lenses and lights etc will come along in the near future.

I really do not think there are a best lenses for weddings, but there are best lenses for a wedding photographers.  And I am sure they are different from photographer to photographer.


----------



## Village Idiot

The 17-40 f/4L is an other alternative to the 16-35 f/2.8 for much less. You'll lose a little light on the aperture, but you'll save a good bit. It really depends on your budget.

Now, the zooms are great versatile lenses, but you'll probably also want some primes in your bag. When you're shooting in a dark church an 85 f/1.2 @ 1600 ISO will probably be a better option than an 70-200 @85mm and f/2.8 with an ISO of 9,600. That's if you can shoot your scene with such a shallow DOF. Other than that primes will generally provide better optics. Of course, your zoom becomes your feet and you may need more lenses to cover the range between 15 and 200mm.


----------



## Erra87

yess you right experience and knowledge is most important....thanks Dao i really appreciate it...


----------



## Erra87

thanks for the information will, i really appreciate it....


----------



## Dao

Erra87 said:


> yess you right experience and knowledge is most important....thanks Dao i really appreciate it...



If you see a photo you really like, beside the artistic side, you may want to learn the technical side of it such as the ExIF info (shutter speed, aperture, ISO, focal length and recording medium), lighting (artificial light(s). natural light, light modifier being used including reflector(s) )


----------



## rokvi

Erra87 said:


> thanks belial....if u dnt mind can u explain me how this 3 lenses working i mean which situation the best for each lenses...im so appreciated...



Your a brave individual, shooting a wedding so early in your  photographic development.


----------



## fasihjee

Canon 70-200 2.8 L probably the best lens for weddings or go for 24-70 2.8 L . Trust me you won't be disappointed .


----------



## bratkinson

I'll chime in and repeat what's been said above...24-70 f2.8.  But I'd also add, get a decent flash as well, if you haven't already.  

I recently went as a guest to my ex-stepdaughters' wedding with 60D + 24-70 + flash but did a lot of hand held, no flash photography under poor lighting conditions.  The results were near disaster.  So, flash, flash, flash, and keep the shutter speed fast enough to stop action, including camera shake.


----------



## TCampbell

You can use a flash pretty much anytime you want EXCEPT during the actual ceremony.  After the bride arrives at the altar and the father "gives her away" -- that's basically your last flash shot until they're walking back down the aisle.  Everything "during" the ceremony is natural light only.  Hence the need for the 70-200mm f/2.8.  

A professional owns the right gear -- not merely the gear they can afford.  If they cannot afford the right gear then they're not ready to shoot weddings.  The flashes are almost more important than the lenses... they get used all day long at a wedding, and usually more than one.  This means if you're not already quite adept at flash photography and getting good results, then you're not ready.  When I did weddings there were always two flashes... main & side-light.  It creates softer shadows when you have to use straight-on flash (which, at a wedding, is probably most of the time.)

Shooting a wedding demands that (a) you've got the all the right gear and (b) you got the knowledge and know how to shoot a wedding.  Too many people with a DSLR really don't have either a or b, but want to shoot weddings anyway.  The results are, more often than not, tragic.

The "problem" with wedding photography is that you can't do a re-take if the photos don't turn out.  If someone were to do, say, senior photos.  And the photos didn't turn out well, you could do re-takes and not ruin an occasion.  But you can't do that at a wedding...  you have to nail the shots and you have to know (not just hope) that you're nailing the shots.


----------



## TheFantasticG

rokvi said:


> Erra87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks belial....if u dnt mind can u explain me how this 3 lenses working i mean which situation the best for each lenses...im so appreciated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your a brave individual, shooting a wedding so early in your  photographic development.
Click to expand...

 
Or stupid... Maybe hidden genius? Picks up a camera and magic happens not knowing a thing about it? I equate it to button insane mashing in a fighting video game: it's what you do when you don't know what to do and sometimes it works.


----------



## daarksun

If you plan to shoot outside weddings then it's not as imperative as if shooting indoors. You want a fast lens, great for low light shots. Sometimes (a lot of times) using a flash indoors will be acceptable and you'll need a fast lens from 1.2 to 2.8 and these generally cost bucks. Need to make sure your camera can shoot well in lowlight, good high iso and a great AF system. Focus fast in low light and grab that image. even shooting at 5 to 8 frames per second doesn't matter if the focus and/or lighting is off. 

I like the Canon 70-200 f2.8L lenses for a wedding indoors. good reach - particularly on a crop camera. Fast enough for low light. A bit expensive but most 2.8 lenses cost you for that function. 

Tamron's 70-200 f2.8 is great and it's about $500 less than Canon's.

The 70-200 allows you to get close, and get the shot, with out being in the middle of what's going on.


----------

